# Brand new ECHO SRM-225 runs fine, but with almost no power??



## Travomatic (May 3, 2019)

Hello, I recently had to buy a new Echo SRM225, after my last one, which lasted me 6 years, finally crapped out, but anyways, I bought the brand new one from Home Depot, and it runs fine, but after just a few jobs, now I’m noticing it has barely any power at all, it runs and idles fine, but not the torque or power it should have. I noticed a small amount of oil coming out of the exhaust, but not a whole lot. And like I said it is brand new, so unlikely the fuel filter/lines are bad, and the air filter should be fine too, and the carb shouldn’t be Gunked up either. Also when I’m running it, just before I’m gonna run out of gas, so the last bit of gas in the tank, suddenly it roars to life and sounds and cuts like it should, with plenty of power, but only for the last 30 sec. or so until I run out of gas and it dies. Any thoughts on why?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Clean or remove the spark arrestor. Also double check your mix ratio. It sounds like you're using too much oil in the mix.. Dutchy


----------

